
Doubting death: how our brains shield us from mortal truth - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/19/doubting-death-how-our-brains-shield-us-from-mortal-truth
======
digdigdag
Isn't this essentially what Terror Management theory
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terror_management_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terror_management_theory))
outlines?

